# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  نسخ أندرويد وأسمائها ANDROID versions

## mohamed73

كثيرا ما أسأل ما هي النسخة الفلانية وما هي النسخة الأحدث وما رقم النسخة بالأسم الفلاني لكي أختصر عليكم وبدون أن أكثر في الكلام *قوقل تملك أندرويد وأندرويد يسمي نسخ الفريم وير أو نسخ التحديثات الخاصة به كالتالي:*  *1.0* هو أول نسخة لقوقل وبدون أسم *1.5* يسمى *Cupcake* = كاب كيك (بالعربية ليس لها معنى حرفي إنما هي الكعكة ذات شكل الكأس الصغير) *1.6* يسمى *Donut* = الدونات (بالعربية كعكة مقلية أو محلاة) *2.0* و *2.1* +  يسمى *Eclair* = ايكلير (بالعربية ليس لها معنى حرفي إنما هي الكعكة الساندويتش الطولية) *2.2* و 2.2.1 و 2.2.2 + يسمى *Froyo* = فرويو وهو اختصار لكلمة Frozen Yogurt (بالعربية يسمى زبادي مجمد) *2.3* و 2.3.2 و 2.3.3 و 2.3.4 + يسمى *Gingerbread* = جنجربريد (بالعربية خبز الزنجبيل) *3.0* و 3.2 + يسمى *Honeycomb* = هوني كومب (بالعربية مشط العسل أو قرص العسل) وهذه النسخة للأجهزة اللوحية فقط *4.0* يسمى *Ice Cream* = أيس كريم ساندويتش (بالعربية ليس لها معنى حرفي إنما يسمى مثلجات) للأجهزة اللوحية والهواتف معا *5.0* يسمى *Jelly bean* = جالي بين (بالعربية حبة الفاصوليا الهلامية أو الحلوى الهلامية بشكل فاصوليا أو فول) *باقي النسخ المستقبلية هي:*  **  “1.0″, “Petit Four”, “Cupcake”, “Donut”, “Eclair”, “Froyo”, “Gingerbread”, “Haggis”, “Icelandic Icing”, “Jalape\u00f1o”, “Koala Krisps”, “Liver”, “Minced Meat”, “Nuts”, “Otter”, “Penguin”, “Quail”, “Rabbit”, “Salad”, “Taco”, “Umbilical Cord”, “Vodka”, “Wurst”, “Xiaodianxin”, “Yoghurt”, “Zatar”

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك اخي العزيز
وشكرا للشرح الجميل*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي الموضوع الجميل

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

*بارك الله بك اخي العزيز*

----------


## azx181

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز محمد

----------


## saidtotyno

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

